#ubuntu-directory 2007-04-09
<chaks> hi Burgundavia, ajmitch
<chaks> sorry was away :)
<chaks> now back
<chaks> me from Dunedin ajmitch
<ajmitch> so you're at otago uni?
<chaks> yep
<ajmitch> yeah, I saw the discussion in -motu earlier
<chaks> and my project is on Linux Server Management (LDAP Domains)
<ajmitch> interesting
<ajmitch> info science?
<chaks> so want to start that as a contribution to ubuntu
<chaks> no, comp science
<ajmitch> ah fun
<Burgundavia> chaks: got a linky?
<chaks> nope, i havent posted anywhere :)
<ajmitch> who are you working under?
<chaks> Dr.Zhiyi, you know him?
<ajmitch> yeah, I know him quite well
<chaks> hey, where are you from? same dept??
<chaks> :)
<ajmitch> I was doing computer science
<chaks> oh, kewl
<ajmitch> you haven't happened to do tele301 or 402 in the last couple of years, have you? :)
<chaks> where are you in dunedin?
<ajmitch> heriot row
<chaks> well me doing my Masters by Research
<chaks> but i took a lecture for Tele301 :)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> so what are you planning for your project?
<chaks> its called Linux Domain Management Server which would take care of ,
<chaks> 1) Asset Management (h/w & s/w & Users & groups)
<chaks> 2) Software Distribution
<chaks> 3) Reporting
<chaks> and yes, the application shold be made easier to write still more plugins as features
<ajmitch> ok, and how do you propose to go about it?
<ajmitch> using LDAP with some custom schemas?
<chaks> LDAP would be there as for the Domain Concept
<chaks> and would extract info from them and have a small db to manipulate them
<chaks> i can pass on the presentation to you now, if u r free to see them
<ajmitch> sure
<chaks> which wold make u clear a bit
<ajmitch> where are you at the moment?
<chaks> Me at my room
<chaks> Arana Hall (hope you know :D)
<ajmitch> yep, I know it
* ajmitch was at st margarets college in 1st year
<chaks> oh, thats the next building! :D
<ajmitch> dcc won't work
<ajmitch> send to ajmitch@ubuntu.com
<chaks> oh
<chaks> ok
<ajmitch> what's the timeframe for this project? something to get finished by the end of the year?
* ajmitch guesses feature freeze for feisty+1 will come around early august/late july
<chaks> yes, its one year
<chaks> and it needs lots of work :(
<Burgundavia> well, release early, release often
<chaks> but as a team, we could implement it :)
<Burgundavia> get a website setup and get something into my hands
<chaks> sure :)
<Burgundavia> I have a small live setup I can play with
<chaks> kewl
<ajmitch> sure, I think Zhiyi would be ok with it being done with non-uni people
<ajmitch> you'd have to talk to him about it though
<chaks> ajmitch, email sent
<ajmitch> thanks
<chaks> Zhiyi is pretty ok with it
<chaks> and he wants me to do this
<ajmitch> ok
<chaks> atleast the prototype, becoz he thinks its good
<chaks> and i told him that i am gonna start collaborating with ubuntu team
* ajmitch is flatting with someone who teaches in tele 
<ajmitch> you may have met cameron kerr
<ajmitch> to work on stuff in ubuntu, there needs to be specifications written & agreed on
* chaks doesnt teach tele301 , just one lecture
<chaks> i havent met yet
<chaks> yea, i saw in the website
<ajmitch> ok
<chaks> have a look at my presentation and woud love to get ur views
<ajmitch> just waiting for the email to arrive
<chaks> oh
<ajmitch> ok, got it
<chaks> :)
<ajmitch> from the first few pages, it looks ambitious for a 1 year project
<chaks> :)
* ajmitch wonders how much of the client agent could be borrowed from code that's already written
<ajmitch> eg authtool, which I wrote for configuring network authentication on the client, and is quite modular
<ajmitch> I've also been packaging stuff like fedora directory server for ubuntu
<chaks> oh...fds!...it was crap for me...and i was nt able to make clients authenticated against fds :(
<chaks> seeked their help, irc, none helped
<chaks> and later i switched to openLDAP
<chaks> and in one hour i had my setup
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> that's why I'm trying to make it easy to use :)
<chaks> authtool can be used for authentications and not sure what other features authtool has ;)
<ajmitch> plus I like a mix of LDAP & Kerberos, though using pam-ldap over SSL/TLS isn't so bad
<ajmitch> since I wrote authtool, I know it can be extended easily :)
<chaks> i haven gone to the Security stuffs like SSL/TLS yet :)
<chaks> *havent
* ajmitch has it on the laptop
<chaks> ajmitch, me going to department now
<ajmitch> ok
<chaks> want to throw away fedora setup
<ajmitch> heh
<chaks> and bring in ubuntu openldap up :D
<ajmitch> yeah, all the workstations there using fedora..
<chaks> i told zhiyi i cant ;d
<chaks> for my project :D
<ajmitch> you can't?
<chaks> i told him, i am gonna use ubuntu in my assigned machines
<ajmitch> he'd probably have no problem with that
<chaks> he was ok with it
<chaks> yea
<Burgundavia> chaks: i threw away a fedora setup for ubuntu
<Burgundavia> it was glorious
<chaks> thats the spirit Burgundavia ;) (lol)
* Fujitsu defects to Fedora.
<chaks> ok, me leaving, will be online soon
<chaks> see you soon
<ajmitch> chaks: ok
<chaks> send ur views though :)
* ajmitch should wander down to university sometime
<ajmitch> since I'm only 10 minutes away :)
* chaks welcomes ajmitch
* ajmitch is meeting parents at lunchtime, so I don't know if I'll have time right now to get to university
<chaks> kewl
<chaks> my number is 0212656464
<chaks> feel free to ring up if you are nearby :)
<chaks> we could also discuss regarding prject :D
<ajmitch> alright
<ajmitch> maybe this afternoon then
<chaks> sure :)
<chaks> bye for now
* ajmitch will send you a text message if that's the case
<ajmitch> bye
<ajmitch> nice small world, isn't it?
<chaks> hi ajmitch
<chaks> the upgrade was successful, so far no problems
<ajmitch> excellent :)
<robertj> ajmitch: is another commit of authtool coming soon? do you anticipate it will get AD setup before feisty?
<robertj> can someone please go over https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSambaIntegrationSpec and give me your first impression?
#ubuntu-directory 2007-04-10
<chaks> hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> evening
<chaks> i have got the gile ajmithc, may be you could have a look now?
<ajmitch> sure
<chaks> *file
<chaks> and i think we could choose ldap instead of database
<chaks> by writing our schemas
<chaks> i was able to get the pdf of that copy
<chaks> no we could change some of the things
<chaks> *now
<chaks> sent
<chaks> ajmitch, did u get it?
<chaks> sleepy ?
<ajmitch> yes, I got it
<chaks> is it worth ? , your suggestions to change
* ajmitch only had a brief look so far
<ajmitch> looks useful, descriptions are a bit brief
<chaks> oh
<chaks> so you want me to explain more, tomorrow i am goingto modify to hold custom ldap schemas
<chaks> and whats the format that ubuntu expects?
<chaks> any link on that?
<ajmitch> see SpecTemplate on the wiki
<chaks> ok
<chaks> helping few in forums :)
<chaks> by answering their queries
<ajmitch> yeah I saw
<chaks> u showed me the list of available wireless network in my room that day
<chaks> remember?
<chaks> i dont get that in my ubuntu ajmitch
<chaks> wat package is that?
<ajmitch> network-manager
<chaks> its already installed
<chaks> but i could not see the wireless networks around...need to check
<ajmitch> check that the wireless is on :)
* ajmitch has a wifi kill switch on the front of the case
<ajmitch> very annoying to accidentally bump it
<chaks> the "Enable Wireless" in the Network Manager Applet is ticked
<ajmitch> yeah, but the interface may not really be active
<ajmitch> what does ifconfig say about it?
<chaks> i dont have ipaddress for wireless
<chaks> but eth1 is there
<chaks> eth0 and eth1
<chaks> in ifconfig
<chaks> and in network-admin, my wirelss is "Enable Roaming mode" ticked
<chaks> if i untick that,its asking for configuration options
* ajmitch shrugs
<ajmitch> hard to debug that stuff remotely :)
<chaks> :)
<chaks> no probs
<chaks> let us debug in person sometime when we meet :)
<ajmitch> yeah
* ajmitch should sleep
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-directory.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-directory.log
#ubuntu-directory 2007-04-11
<chaks> hi ajmitch
<chaks> do you want me to explain in detail for the spec? or just specify the modules?
<chaks> ajmitch,, mail sent
#ubuntu-directory 2007-04-12
<chaks> hi ajmithc
<chaks> just wondering, i havent even received any mails yet from ubuntu-devel-discuss
<chaks> is that only me or?
<ajmitch> morning
<chaks> i mean, not regarding my mail, but other mails
<chaks> i checkd my subscription
<ajmitch> I don't think there have been any since
<chaks> oh
<chaks> ok :)
<ajmitch> everyone's probably a little busy :)
<chaks> i thought there might be some subscription problem
<chaks> :D
<ajmitch> http://news.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel.discuss/
<ajmitch> nope
<chaks> yea, i checked
<ajmitch> your mail is the last to show up
<chaks> yep
#ubuntu-directory 2008-04-07
<komachat> hi
<komachat> need help
